#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Database Relations database management system  pdf free download

## amitsharma957

*Properties of Relations*

Relation name is specific from all other relation names in relational schema.Each cell of relation contains exactly one atomic (single) value.Each attribute has a distinct name.





  Similar Threads: Queries on Several Relations in database management system free pdf download Database Schema in database management system pdf download free Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

